# Fw-190 Norway Recovery



## Crispin (Mar 13, 2007)

Greetings all,

first time poster, short time lurker. Found the video of the 190A-5 in the Russian woods here, and thought I'd contribute this that I just found on youtube.

Underwater vid of the raising of the 190A-2 off of Norway

So cool. Anyone know anymore about progress on her so far, or what the plans are to do with her when she's cleaned up? I heard somewhere that she might be displayed in "as found" condition(minus the sea life I would hope).

Anyways, here's the link.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnc0C71vbtA_


----------

